# People cease to amaze me........



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I know this is a pet peeve of mine, but what are people thinking. Not all cars are made of gold. No motor, trans, seats and door panels. VIN sez '68. Has a '69 grill and front valance. Endura bumper and grill is about all that looks decent. Check out the "buy it now" price. Huh??!!!!
I do believe I see a Keystone on the rear!:cool

eBay Motors: Pontiac : GTO (item 150325125477 end time Feb-11-09 17:04:55 PST)


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

It's a convertible............they're always worth twice as much..... Even the heap I'm getting looks better than than.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

People need money so they'll put whatever they can together


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd like to buy it for the currant price.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

wow, I got mine for 2k, and it had the #s matching drivetrain.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I'll bet the boxed frame is toast from the looks of the car!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

It almost looks like I can see the ground in front of the rear seat and that seat is collapsing thru to the ground too. Anyone want to run the PHS to see if it's anything special  maybe it's a ram air car...


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Rukee said:


> I'd like to buy it for the currant price.


I hope you're being facetious.  If not, have at 'er. I'm sure you'll make the owner very happy.


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow.... just wow...


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> I hope you're being facetious.  If not, have at 'er. I'm sure you'll make the owner very happy.


No, he'll never let it go for that. Hitting the "Buy it Now" would make the owner happy, actually he should be delirious with that amount...


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Sorry Rukee, I saw the word "current" but was thinking "buy it now". The brain is still trying to thaw. Talking upper 30's today!arty:
I was just messin' with ya anyway........


----------



## wingnutooa (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah i sold a 69 chevelle complete "shell" by every meaning of the word.

no interior except dash and almost everything that could be unbolted was unbolted and inside the car with the exception of the rear decklid and the front fenders....which i'm not entirely sure WERE bolted on.

the back of the frame was bent where someone tried to yank on it with a tow strap. it did have a 12 bolt and factory A/C dash though. sold it for 1200.

and it wasnt rusty.


looking at that goat, maybe i should've held out for 6k...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't take that car if given to me. Too much work. It's so rusty, even parting it out would be a chore. I think he'll be holding on to it for a while.....Funny thing is, his "buy it now" price is a bit more than it cost BRAND NEW!!


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow! It reminds me of my 67! Mine didn't have an interior though.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I think the owner forgot to list the box of money with $4400 in the glove box as an option


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

:agree


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The bid is up to $1025 with 3 days to go. Of course, "reserve not met", yet. The guy should take the reserve off and take the money and run. Chances are, with 3 days to go, the bid will go higher. Go figure! I'm curious to see how this will end.....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> The bid is up to $1025 with 3 days to go. Of course, "reserve not met", yet. The guy should take the reserve off and take the money and run. Chances are, with 3 days to go, the bid will go higher. Go figure! I'm curious to see how this will end.....


He's probably "fishing". Let it run the coarse and then contact the high bidder with a second chance offer BUT, you never know, he may "have that much in it" from years ago before it was this rotten.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

No Way.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

68greengoat said:


> I know this is a pet peeve of mine, but what are people thinking. Not all cars are made of gold. No motor, trans, seats and door panels. VIN sez '68. Has a '69 grill and front valance. Endura bumper and grill is about all that looks decent. Check out the "buy it now" price. Huh??!!!!
> I do believe I see a Keystone on the rear!:cool
> 
> eBay Motors: Pontiac : GTO (item 150325125477 end time Feb-11-09 17:04:55 PST)


Went for $1525, you guessed it "Reserve Not Met"!

Here's another one. At least there's a few good pieces of sheetmetal. It's just missing a "few" other parts........

eBay Motors: Pontiac : GTO (item 190286166271 end time Feb-15-09 17:44:16 PST)


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I promise to get off this horse, but, this guy relisted and is starting the bid at $2000. As if he did so well the first time he tried to sell it....

eBay Motors: Pontiac : GTO (item 150326456176 end time Feb-18-09 18:34:33 PST)

He did lower his reserve by $1000 to $3500. Maybe he's slowly getting the hint. All he needs to do is drop the reserve by another $3000.......


----------

